# simple or ingenious mosquito screens?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A simple mosquito screen that has an elastic frame so you can stick it in or remove it from the inner frame of a ceiling hatch seems to be non-existent. There are expensive complex systems from OceanAir and other companies, but a simple flexible screen that you can attach and detach by simply pushing it into the opening of the hatch under the handles from inside the boat? The only reasonbly priced screens that we have seen are such to be attached from the outside only. Does anybody know of a system/screens to be used from the inside, and how to get it? Or any other idea that worked for you?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yes. The PO of my boat (bless his heart) made simple screens for the hatches. They come in halves with a slight gap and sit on a lip that runs around the inside of the hatch. I put them in one at a time and then press a piece of weatherstrip into the gap. He also made a set of screened boards for the companionway for good air flow below without having to put up with the wee beasties.

I'll try to get some pictures to post next time I'm at the boat.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I've seen them made using a piece of thin spring steel, like that found in automotive windshield shades or photographic light reflectors, that would do essentially what you're looking for. Don't know if they were homemade or commercial, but suspect the former, since the guy who had them tinkers quite a bit.


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

This is even more ghetto, but I've seen a plain square of screen attached to the underside of the hatch with a large rubber band.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

The PO of my boat made some simple hatch screens by cutting a square of screen fabric to fit the opening. Then he attached adhesive backed velcro around the perimeter of the srceen and the hatch, and it works fairly well. As you can imagine, the velcro doesn't adhere as well to the screen fabric, so this spring I plan to cut a 2" wide strip of white duck fabric, fold it over, so that it's a one inch wide strip. Then I'll slip the edge of the screen fabric into the fold and sew it in place, so that the screen will have a 1" wide strip of white duck around its perimeter to reinforce it. Then I'll sew a strip of velcro to the duck. That should make the whole screen stronger, and prevent the velcro from pulling off.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Defender's no-seeum screen plus velcro... cheap, easy to install, remove and store, and it doesn't look too bad. Sailormon - good idea with the fabric!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

And if you get the fabric in the color of the cabin overhead, it'll blend in real nice.. 

Personally, I would just get the two-inch wide velcro tape and fold it over the edge of the screen, and then sew it to the screen. That way you can put the screen up in either direction.

You can get the velcro in white, beige or black... depending on what color you want. The black is probably the most UV resistant.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I made screen panels for my hatches, exactly as Sailormon6 described - with a folded 1-1/2" wide black nylon webbing hem, sewn to each black fiberglass screen panel perimeter. Hardware stores carry this strap material for DIY belt makers - the type used on duffle bags and PFD belts.

To one face I stitched a 3/4" velcro loop strip, the adhesive backed hook strip was then adhered to the hatch flange. This worked OK for a while, but eventually the adhesive Velcro strip pulls away from the hatch flange - due to the force needed to remove the screen panel. Velcro's grip is just too strong for the adhesive.

I never really liked the look of the Velcro tape with the screen panel removed anyway. I've been considering other methods for attachment of the panels - with no solutions yet.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

Aren't there different thicknesses of velcro where thin is easily removed?

I like the idea of making it yourself. What materiel is the hatch flange - metal? If so how about sewing small magnets every inch or so into the some border fabric?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

The hatches are extruded, anodized aluminum, but the interior hatch flange is either fiberglass or a molded PVC material. The magnet idea wouldn't work with aluminum of course . . . nor would it work with SS.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Kernix-

Most hatches are made of aluminum, bronze or stainless steel. None of which are magnetic..  at least the grades of stainless steel that are supposed to be used on boats shouldn't be.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Here's a view of one of the two galley hatches - prior to Velcro tape attachment. Any brilliant ideas, besides adhesive Velcro?










One Nauticat owner said he used stainless snaps, the type that have stainless screws joined to the male section. These would be screwed into each corner of the hatch flange and the 4 female sections, clinched to the screen hem corners. I'd be concerned with the screw working it's way out though.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB-

I would use a fiberglass rod to create a frame for the screen, and make it so that the screen just fits inside the recessed opening. Run a bead of silicone or other rubbery substance around the outside edge of the screen and let it dry. Friction would hold it in place. Sew a small piece of webbing to one corner to use as a handle to remove it.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Are you recommending four lengths of _round_, fiberglass rod as a frame, or some other shape? The corner connection design would be critical for rigidity . . . suppose the sections could be sewn into the hem.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> TB-
> 
> I would use a fiberglass rod to create a frame for the screen, and make it so that the screen just fits inside the recessed opening. Run a bead of silicone or other rubbery substance around the outside edge of the screen and let it dry. Friction would hold it in place. Sew a small piece of webbing to one corner to use as a handle to remove it.


how about just so it sits and hangs down - removable with hooks - just make sure there is sufficient weight to make it hand with some force so as to make sure it's snug


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A screen arrangement such as Sailermon6 and Sailingdog orginially described is about what I had invisioned. Sailermon, thanks for the offer to make a picture of it. I cannot quite image how exactly this looks without one.By the way, I thought of simething like you see on windshield sun screens for cars as well: a flexible frame (with a lip), so you push the screen simply in the hatch. The velcro idea is not working for me since I have teakframes on the undersides of the hatches and that would spoil the looks right away.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

CapnHand said:


> Yes. The PO of my boat (bless his heart) made simple screens for the hatches. They come in halves with a slight gap and sit on a lip that runs around the inside of the hatch. I put them in one at a time and then press a piece of weatherstrip into the gap. He also made a set of screened boards for the companionway for good air flow below without having to put up with the wee beasties.
> 
> I'll try to get some pictures to post next time I'm at the boat.


CapnHand, thanks for your description. I would appreciate your suggestion that you post a picture how it's done on your boat.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Expanding upon the fiberglass rod idea - perhaps using preformed 3/8" rigid tube bends could be used. The radius would of course, need to form a close match to the hatch liner.










Once connected to the rods, the assembly should be rigid within the sewn hem and stay in place through compression. Perhaps leaving the hem corners open would simplify disassembly - very much like those flexible dome tent supports.

I suppose this design may be getting too complicated, but could work. Since my screens are already sized to fit over the flange, they could be modified to fit within the opening.


----------



## gc1111 (May 13, 2004)

That is exactly what I use. Plastic screening with cloth edging and velcro sewn on. Velcro glued around the edge of the hatches. I have used this for over 10 years very happily.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB-

Umm, I was thinking more of one or two fairly thin pieces that would be continuous over the perimeter of the screen. It could be fastened to itself in the center of one of the sides. Mine work basically in the same way, but have an aluminum frame that pops into a groove in the hatch molding. 

The force of the flex in the fiberglass would be what held the screen in place. It would require fairly careful measuring to get it just the right length to fit snugly.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> The velcro idea is not working for me since I have teakframes on the undersides of the hatches and that would spoil the looks right away.


A screen for the pilothouse hatch presents a different challenge - since it is large and teak framed. Perhaps 2 wood framed halves, similar to CapnHand's solution, would be best here.








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v109/archdiver/pilothousehatch.jpg


----------



## kennya (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a press fit screen made of a wood frame and cabinet rollers, I used cedar for weight and four cabinet rollers to help hold the screen in place. Take a piece of cardboard larger than the hatch opening trace the inside of the hatch. This is your outside pattern for your frame. I cut two ¼ in thick and 1 and ½ in depth to attach the screen. Lay the screen on one and screw the other to it with brass screws. This makes it easy to change the screen when needed. Attach your rollers for a firm fit . You can also use the same approach to make a screen for the hatch. I made mine the size of the bottom two boards keeping the top. This seems to help from damaging the screen when opening and closing the hatch. Keeps you bug free and cool.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB, that pilothouse one is going to be a bit more interesting to find a solution for. A single piece curved wooden frame with spring loaded pins would work nicely, if you were willing to put four small detents into the teak of the frame.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Gee, I'm glad I'm a "good enough" kind of guy. I cut a length of a worn out jibsheet to just fit the outside perimeter of my hatches and companionway, then sewed fiberglass screen around the rope. I used a strip of webbing on each side of the screen to give the stitching some purchase. I can deploy the hatch covers from inside if need be, but the companion way screen pretty much needs to be done from outside. The weight of the rope holds the screens in place with a "bug tight" seal without the worry of stick on velcro. If the wind is enough to worry about the screens moving, it's too windy to worry much about bugs.

Not nearly as attractive as the solutions proposed here, but they are effective, easy to make even for complex shapes, simple to use and can be rolled up to store.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, but I think TB would become apoplectic and keel over if some one suggested that he do that on his very proper Nauticat...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

LeeHound,

Sorry if these pictures don't look very good. I took the pictures with a cell phone. My hatches are trimmed in teak which makes a ledge around the inside of the hatch
http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/watermark.php?file=1703

The screens are made in two halves
http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/watermark.php?file=1706

so that they can be inserted into the hatch opening from below and they sit on the ledge made by the teak trim.
http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/watermark.php?file=1707

They are easy to install, they work well and I think they look pretty good.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

CapnHand, thanks a lot for suppying the pictures about the bug screens!
LeeHound


----------

